# The best skyscrapers in japan



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

abeno harukas








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1082757&page=20

yokohama landmark tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

osaka world trade center








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

rinku gate tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

I included this one because it is almost concluded...
toranomon hills (loop line 2)








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1053819&page=9

midtown tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

midland square








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

jr central office tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

tokyo metropolitan government building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

ntt docomo yoyogi building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

sunshine 60








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

roppongi hills mori tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

shinjuku park tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

tokyo opera city tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

shinjuku mitsui building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

shinjuku center building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

saint luke's tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

shiodome city center








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

dentsu building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

act tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

shinjuku sumitomo building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

ark hills sengokuyama mori tower








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ark-Hills-Sengokuyama-Mori-Tower-01.jpg

grand tokyo north and south towers








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525016

park city musashi kosugi








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

mode gakuen cocoon tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

shinjuku nomura building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

izumi garden tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

x-tower osaka bay








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

orc 200








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan

jp tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Japan


----------



## H%N! (Apr 8, 2013)

roppongi hills mori tower
100%:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Cocoon tower. The most unusual. 
The others look generic.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

all of them.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, Abeno Harukas, Landmark Tower, Shinjuku Nomura, Izumi Garden, Roppongi Hills, Ark Hills, JR Central... Japanese buildings are really good.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Why no bigger size pics?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tokyo metropolitan government building 

&

Roppongi hills mori tower


for me!


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Cocoon tower isn't on the voting list.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The seventh shape said:


> Cocoon tower isn't on the voting list.




^^

It is...between the "Park city musashi kosugi" & "Shinjuku nomura building"

Where did you put ya glasses?! :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Dentsu building ! Dat corner ! I didn't even know of its existence. Reminds me of the KPMG/WF in Los Angeles.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I am less than impressed by most of these designs. 

pretty decent: toranomon hills, shinjuku mitsui building, mode gakuen cocoon tower and dentsu building.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Dentsu Building is very impressive coming from Shin Ohashi Dori.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the best skyscrapers in Tokyo are the Tokyo City Hall and Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, and the best skyscraper outside Tokyo, the Landmark Tower.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

They all look good, its hard to pick which one is the best.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Japanese skyscrapers are not very spectacular. They are just tall, and that's about it. Only the cocoontower has a distinctive look, so that one gets my vote.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

A bit off-topic but...
OMG, this panorama of Tokyo must become a banner!! It's magnificent!








source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Its pretty nice indeed!


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Shin-Yokohama Prince Hotel


Shin-Yokohama Prince Hotel by haughtygirl_n, on Flickr

Landmark Tower


Yokohama Landmark Tower by kawasaky55, on Flickr


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

i just returned from Japan, and being a skyscraper buff, I tried to visit as many as possible! One thing of note, Japan, and especially Tokyo, has a plethora of amazing and affordable skydecks and observation decks. I must post photos! truly world class.

Overall, one thing that I absolutely noticed was the quality of the buildings. All the skyscrapers I visited were extremely highly finished and well constructed and maintained. Truly astonishing, especially considering the use they get. 

In particular, Tokyo Midtown Tower, Opera City, and Roppongi Hills Mori Tower are all in great condition and impeccably maintained. Really beautiful structures. 

Shinjuku overall has a bit too much concrete to make it really stunning for me, so Tokyo City Hall and Shinjuku Park Tower don't seem that impressive, although the size of Tokyo City hall certainly is imposing.

By far though, Mode gakuen Cocoon Tower takes the cake. It is (in real life) one of the most beautiful structures I have ever seen. it completely hypnotizes me when I'm in Tokyo and I walk around the whole city with my neck craned trying to see it. Bahahahaha!!!


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

tokyo metropolitan government building,mode gakuen cocoon tower,yokohama landmark tower have a large advantage compared to others buildings^^

but,mode gakuen cocoon tower is awesome:nuts:


----------

